# TPF Photo Challenge - February '14 - "Mirrors"



## mishele (Feb 1, 2014)

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Mirrors"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,         though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes         are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within         five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to  vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one  full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There         are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to  change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many  moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It         is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept   or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem   appropriate.
All       images must not have been   previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the   challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about   new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images         can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long  on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images         submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or     indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and     copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as     identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.




>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "February '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it         into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when       photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are    excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the    photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting    process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## cynicaster (Feb 3, 2014)

With this theme I hope we don't end up with a pile if bathroom selfies from Instagram.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 3, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> With this theme I hope we don't end up with a pile if bathroom selfies from Instagram.



I hope we do


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 4, 2014)

Mirror mirror on the wall, which's the fairest picture of them all?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah, the bathroom.  Why didn't I think of that !!

Except Braineack's gonna take a picture of one of his cat's in the bathroom mirror .. I Just know it ...


----------



## Braineack (Feb 4, 2014)

I tried to, but I couldn't find him.


----------



## hanhanluo (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe I should've picked the letter "B"!!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Except Braineack's gonna take a picture of one of his cat's in the bathroom mirror .. I Just know it ...



It's like you know me:




DSC_1621-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr

:mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## manaheim (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn, I actually have a cool idea... but I can't play!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Except Braineack's gonna take a picture of one of his cat's in the bathroom mirror .. I Just know it ...
> ...



there's like THREE cats in that photo

oh wait .. he used some mirrors

oooh ... I GET IT  :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Feb 12, 2014)

You wasted that photo Braineack, you can't use it for this contest.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> You wasted that photo Braineack, you can't use it for this contest.



I know, I wasn't going to submit this.  I did it as a joke.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > You wasted that photo Braineack, you can't use it for this contest.
> ...



he's saving the one of his backside to the lens to submit ...


----------



## ronlane (Feb 12, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > You wasted that photo Braineack, you can't use it for this contest.
> ...



I knew that. Guess I need to get better at my sarcasm typing.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...




me too  :thumbup:


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, I am not sure about you guys, but the concepts I had in mind are not panning out too well.  So far, I do not like how any of my ideas look on the screen...  BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD; I GUESS!  I just hope I can come up with SOMETHING before the month's out!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2014)

jfrabat said:


> OK, I am not sure about you guys, but the concepts I had in mind are not panning out too well.  So far, I do not like how any of my ideas look on the screen...  BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD; I GUESS!  I just hope I can come up with SOMETHING before the month's out!


I know what you mean. I have some ideas/concepts that I'm going to try this weekend.  Hopefully something will work.


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 14, 2014)

All we do is submit the picture through email right? We do not post it here, correct?


----------



## BGeise (Feb 21, 2014)

jfrabat said:


> OK, I am not sure about you guys, but the concepts I had in mind are not panning out too well.  So far, I do not like how any of my ideas look on the screen...  BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD; I GUESS!  I just hope I can come up with SOMETHING before the month's out!



I agree i have tried a few different things and they are neat but very blah.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 28, 2014)

ZE CLOCK! SHE IS TEEEKING!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 5, 2014)

Voting thread is up!


----------

